# الالياف الصناعية من الالف الي الياء



## احمد محمد هشام (15 مارس 2010)

درسنا جميعا البوليمرات 

ومن تطبيقات هذا الكورس صناعة الالياف مثل صناعة الياف البوليستر والنايلون 

رابط التحميل 

http://www.4shared.com/file/241808071/c98f810b/Textile_-_Reference_Book_for_M.html

نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## العجمىى (15 مارس 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------

